# Dogs and Birds



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I would probably give Bogart a wide berth too, big parrots kinda freak me out (altho your pink bird Izzie is AWESOME !!)

I think both Foxxy and my kitty the baby Tor a.k.a. the widow maker would be fascinated with the birds, Baldr would not be as interested.


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2011)

Raven couldn't care less about the birds, one could light on him, he wouldn't move. Now Tux is interested, he runs over whenever there is any excitment, but doesn't actually do anything.

I am currently handfeeding two one month old baby Congo African Greys, Tux always has his chin resting on the table watching the babies being fed. They are ugly little things, no feathers yet. Not ugly to Tux, he loves them. 

Tux wants to be involved in everything. No matter where I go in the house he follows about an inch behind. I will be glad when he tires of it and realizes I won't disappear if I am out of his sight. 
The shower door has to be open enough so he can get his head in. Raven no longer bothers following me, he knows I will be right back.

When mowing the lawn you know how you have to step back to change directions, well you bump into Tux every time. He doesn't mind though, he loves the contact. I don't need that much togetherness. When you look around to growl at him, there he is smiling. How could you scold a smiling dog? I just smile back and carry on. Isn't that what mothers are supposed to do?


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a Raven too, and he's the same with my CAG, in fact none of the dogs show any interest in my parrot. My greyhound for some reason attracts parrots, he's been landed on more times than I remember and he simply raises his head, then lies back down, no prey drive there, LOL.

The cat sleeps under his cage...but then again he's 17 and has never bothered with birds in the wild either, he was quite the mouser in his time though.

However, my ex husband had a Siberian husky who had enormous prey drive and we lost both a kitten and bird to him, heartbreaking! When he left so did the dog.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Tux said:


> Tux wants to be involved in everything. No matter where I go in the house he follows about an inch behind. I will be glad when he tires of it and realizes I won't disappear if I am out of his sight.
> The shower door has to be open enough so he can get his head in. Raven no longer bothers following me, he knows I will be right back.
> 
> When mowing the lawn you know how you have to step back to change directions, well you bump into Tux every time. He doesn't mind though, he loves the contact. I don't need that much togetherness. When you look around to growl at him, there he is smiling. How could you scold a smiling dog? I just smile back and carry on. Isn't that what mothers are supposed to do?


Baldr follows me everywhere, and he is 3 1/2 years old.
He is a confident boy, he just is a momma's boy too


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2011)

Tux has confidence galore, afraid of nothing. I guess that must be it, a Momma's Boy. Oh, well, could be a lot worse.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Too funny*

Hahaha

Tux- I have an 11 yr old momma's girl, and the ONLY time she leaves my side is during a thunderstorm, when she high tails it into the bathtub!


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2011)

Raven and Cookie (Pekingese) have to be as close to Mommy as possible during a thunder storm. Tux didn't seem to be afraid of thunder at all, until he saw Raven and Cookie with Mommy on the chesterfield, then you could see his wheels turning *"Man, I better crowd in there too, they are getting all the attention!" * 
Funny how different dogs react to storms. Getting in the bathtub is new to me. Although I once had Dachshunds that crowed in behind the flush in the small downstairs half bath. I guess it would have been impossible for them to jump into a bath tub, perhaps that is where they really wanted to be. LOL


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

**

Tux...Missy will try to hide in the fireplace, so I have to be vigilant. She is white! Got to put an ottoman in front, if she is really nervous and can't fine her place.
Now my red Harley prefers climbing into my husband's lap if a storm is near, but she is little compared to Missy.
I don't know what happened, but the two girls were never afraid until few years ago when suddenly my BIG boy Zack( sadly, we lost him this past March) developed a phobia. Imagine a 95 lb poodle trying to jump into your lap!
My kids blame it on me- because I am the same wayWrong I say- none of them has my storm phobia.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

My dogs and my birds (parrots) have always gotten along. I have had my African Gray since 1983 and my Yellow Nape since 1985. The birds came first and have out lived so many of my dogs.

My pigeons are fearful of the dogs. I also have racing pigeons.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2011)

Normally dogs who have grown up around birds take them for granted and pay little attention to them. My dogs probably think every home comes equipped with birds.


----------

